# trasfers for eco - solvent ink - versacamm



## infinitef (Sep 7, 2006)

*PLEASE HELP!!! transfer for solvent ink - versacamm*

i just recently bought a roland sp-300v vesracamm with roland eco-solvent max ink and am wanting to make shirts with it. 

my queston to you guys is what transfer media is best (full color) for solvent ink? can i use regular transfers for solvent ink? 

do the shirts last a long time with the eco-solvent ink or the same as other inks?

what shirts should i buy, what mix 100% cotton or 50/50? 

i am wanting something that is very durrable, i want the print to last as long as possible!!! 

also, what heat press is good for the money?

Thanks for your time,
Spencer


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

First...since you purchased a nice Roland unit get a hold of them an ask about what media types you can use for the desired results. Heatpress...contact Josh at Impritibles Warehouse...he's on the boards here...he can help you with the press you need and maybe even some Roland questions. I like 100% cotton but it depends really on the ink situation and what info you get form the two folks I mentioned.


----------

